# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Avatorbox/Dongle Update ver 7.901 World First Add Exclusive Hot Update SPD6825/8825

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox/Dongle Update ver 7.901 Add Exclusive Hot Update SPD6825/8825*   *What New ?*  *World First Supported Added SPD 6825/8825*   * SPD6825 - Read Info* *- World First* * SPD6825 - Read Flash* *- World First* * SPD6825 - Write Flash* *- World First* * SPD6825 - Imei Repair* *- World First* * SPD6825 - Direct Patten Unlock [Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* *- World First* *SPD6825 - Direct Password unlock [Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* *- World First*   * SPD8825 - Read Info* *- World First* * SPD8825 - Read Flash* *- World First* * SPD8825 - Write Flash* *- World First* * SPD8825 - Imei Repair* *- World First* * SPD8825 - Direct Patten Unlock [Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* *- World First* *SPD8825 - Direct Password unlock [Exclusive Update][Without usb Debug/Without root/ without Data loose]* *- World First*   Download Here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
Q : How to Connect Phones 
A : Just simple usb Cable , Always Select USB > Untick pinfind > Press Start 
Q : How to Select Boot I cannot Find SPD6825/8825
A : Select Boot Nand > Select Boot 6825/8825  
Q : How to do Direct Patten Unlock
A : Select Unlock > Do Setting For CPU > Press Start > Wait 2-3 Minutes > Any Enter key unlock pattern 
     Same Way for password lock  
Q : I am try to connect always SPD Usb serial not found 
A : Install Latest drivers and Always USB Good Usb cable And use Boot key For Boot phone 
Q : How to Repair Imei
A : Just Select Imei Repair > Select Boot Type Nand > Select Boot 6825/8825 > Select USB > Press Start 
Q : What is CPU Settings
A : Select Boot Type Nand > Select Boot > 6825/8825 > Select USB > untick Pinfind 
Q : Why Read Flash / Write Flash slow 
A : SPD CPU Speed Very slow for Read / Write Cant Be fast at the moment 45 Minutes Required do this operations   * More updates very soon*     *I dont have Avatorbox / Dongle  Where can i buy ?*  Free Shipping for limited time only   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
please Note : Free Shipping We choose depends on destination Fedex economy / Singapore post / china post       *  Wbr
..:\\lucky//:..
Avatorbox team*

----------


## mohamed73

Coolpad 8079 SPD 8825 Read Info done on Avator Box New Update      
World First !! Coolpad 8079 SPD 8825 Read Flash In Cmz Format World First only in Avatorbox  *Read Flash*     *Here the image Readed Cmz File*     
World First ! Coolpad 8079 SPD8825 Direct Pattenlock Only in Avator Box World First !    Patten Unlock      Direct Patten lock with Avatorbox      After Direct Unlock / Enter code to Unlock Pattern      *World First ! Coolpad 8079 SPD8825 Direct Imei Repair Only in Avator Box, No need Daig Port ..    Direct Imei Repair     Repair Done ( Once Repairing imei Software Freeze Few seconds 30-40sec.) *

----------


## mohamed73

Test Report From  user     
Best Team Best Solution Real World 1st Update
AVATOR BOX

----------


## mohamed73

*WORLD FIRST MICROMAX A67 SPD8825 READINFO/READ FLASH/UNLOCK ONLY WITH AVATOR BOX  
READ INFO:-   
READ FLASH:-   
UNLOCK:-   
MORE NEWS SOON  
Br
Puneet5154-AvatorBox HelpDesk*

----------


## mohamed73

_Again World First Micromaxx A075 SPD8825 READINFO/READFLASH/Unlock Via AvatorBox_  *READ INFO*   *
READ FLASH*    Unlock (Pattern)   
Dont Think Its Hot ?? 
Br
Puneet5154-AvatorBox HelpDesk

----------

